# Cell update



## mikeore (Jan 13, 2008)

Starting a new thread on this to keep it from getting so crowded. Changed one of my electrode fron S.S. to Titainium.
[IMG:160:120]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff124/fireman1_bucket/mike031.jpg[/img]

Side by side, what a difference, great stuff.(S.S. on left)

I ran some low grade ore with NCl./ Clorox. After leaching I put it in the cell. Collected the precips.
[IMG:160:120]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff124/fireman1_bucket/mike022.jpg[/img]

This is what's left in the cell. A white slimy residue. I am thinking it is probably Calcium Carbonate.

[IMG:160:120]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff124/fireman1_bucket/mike030.jpg[/img]

The precips. are not souluble in H20, NCl, or Nitric. But will go into solution with A/R.


----------



## Irons (Jan 13, 2008)

Any Calcium Carbonate would have reacted with the acid and gone into solution unless you used H2SO4, then there would have been a Calcium Sulfate precipitate. The Phosphate salt is also not very soluble.

So far so good. 

Titanium seems to be the way to go.


----------



## mikeore (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah after drinking more coffee and thinking about it, could'nt be that fer sure. Another mystery to sort out. There is no telling what is in one rock to the next.


----------



## Irons (Jan 13, 2008)

mikeore said:


> Yeah after drinking more coffee and thinking about it, could'nt be that fer sure. Another mystery to sort out. There is no telling what is in one rock to the next.



Dissolve 'dos rocks and all you have is a bunch of Irons. 8)


----------



## mikeore (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is an example of how Calcite reacts with Muratic, almost any acid causes this, a good field identifier if you have never run into it before.
[IMG:320:240]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff124/fireman1_bucket/mike032.jpg[/img]
This is Quartz/Calcite/Country rock.
[IMG:320:240]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff124/fireman1_bucket/mike033.jpg[/img]
With Acid


----------



## mikeore (Jan 16, 2008)

I smelted down the precips. Recieved a white/silvery bb. Slightly maleable, compress' then "splits" at the edges, but stays togather. Not magnetic, no reaction w/ Nitric, hydrochloric, or Sulpuric acid's. I was thinking mabey part of my collector electrode, but looking at it closely, ain't no way. Mabey PGM's? I will test it today sometime.
Did another run with some fingers and pins. Striped them with NCl/peroxide, put into solution w/ NCl-clorox. Ran in cell and got the gold on my collector, works great. I was looking for a color change in the leach when it precips. out, just a very slight change. Not anyway as dramatic as SMB. So that's where I'm at this morning


----------



## Irons (Jan 16, 2008)

mikeore said:


> I smelted down the precips. Recieved a white/silvery bb. Slightly maleable, compress' then "splits" at the edges, but stays togather. Not magnetic, no reaction w/ Nitric, hydrochloric, or Sulpuric acid's. I was thinking mabey part of my collector electrode, but looking at it closely, ain't no way. Mabey PGM's? I will test it today sometime.
> Did another run with some fingers and pins. Striped them with NCl/peroxide, put into solution w/ NCl-clorox. Ran in cell and got the gold on my collector, works great. I was looking for a color change in the leach when it precips. out, just a very slight change. Not anyway as dramatic as SMB. So that's where I'm at this morning



A metallic bead is a good start. Sure beats Irons. (pronounced eye-rons)


----------



## mikeore (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes it is. There's no telling what you will get from an unknown sample.
That's why I did the pins, I KNOW what it is.


----------

